# Another Source Of Kits In Canberra



## Jaeger (26/4/08)

George's Liquor Stable in Phillip, ACT, now have a respectable range of home brew kits (Coopers, Brewcraft, Muntons etc.), Morgans unhopped malt extracts and other K+K ingredients.

I picked up a Coopers IPA kit for $12.95, and a 1.5kg tin of Morgans Extra Pale Malt extract for $8.95 (not for the same brew  ) - quite reasonable compared to what I've paid elsewhere in the past.

Definitely worth a look for kits that Big W etc. don't stock.


----------



## carpkiller (26/4/08)

Another good one that I stumbled upon accidently is the tobacconist at the Calwell shopping centre. Not sure what it's called but he has a very large range of kits as well as Hops, yeasts and sugars etc. The bloke there also seems to know a lot about brewing and tells me if he doesn't have what I'm after he can get it.


----------



## Maxt (27/4/08)

Check the dates on everything at the Calwell store (Butts and Brew), especially yeast and hops...and basically, anyone who keeps their yeast and hops un-refridgerated knows bugger all about brewing.


----------



## Dicko ACT (27/4/08)

Maxt said:


> Check the dates on everything at the Calwell store (Butts and Brew), especially yeast and hops...and basically, anyone who keeps their yeast and hops un-refridgerated knows bugger all about brewing.



Butts N Brew (Kaleen) is the worst store for help and advice. I live on the North side of Canberra close to Kaleen, but I will drive all the way to Kambah (BYOAH) just to avoid their store...

Bro. Shoppe.... Please open a store on the North side :lol:


----------



## Maxt (27/4/08)

I agree. BTW, What are you a retailer of Dicko?


----------



## tourist (27/4/08)

Jaeger said:


> George's Liquor Stable in Phillip, ACT, now have a respectable range of home brew kits (Coopers, Brewcraft, Muntons etc.), Morgans unhopped malt extracts and other K+K ingredients.
> 
> I picked up a Coopers IPA kit for $12.95, and a 1.5kg tin of Morgans Extra Pale Malt extract for $8.95 (not for the same brew  ) - quite reasonable compared to what I've paid elsewhere in the past.
> 
> Definitely worth a look for kits that Big W etc. don't stock.


Just don't expect to receive anywhere near the same degree of service, brewing knowledge or just plain friendliness that you have access to just 5 mins down the road in Kambah. It's also more convenient to grab some groceries, bread, meat, pharmacy, etc at the same time from the adjoining shops, so you can consolidate your shopping trips and save the extra couple of $ that you would have spent from going to two (or more) different places. You can also convince the missus that you were just "going down to grab some milk".


----------



## Dicko ACT (27/4/08)

Maxt said:


> I agree. BTW, What are you a retailer of Dicko?



New and S/H bar equipment... Fonts, taps, adapters, driptrays, disconnects etc


----------



## Jaeger (3/5/08)

tourist said:


> Just don't expect to receive anywhere near the same degree of service, brewing knowledge or just plain friendliness that you have access to just 5 mins down the road in Kambah.


Granted; George's is open after work during the week, which is more convenient for me.

More choice is a good thing; if I'm knocking up a quick K&K, Big W or Coles will do. For something other than the usual Coopers kits, I'll give George's a try. For hops, specialty ingredients and advice, I go to BYOAH.


----------



## Brownie (3/5/08)

I've always thought about setting up a Brew Shop on the Northside, but I doubt that Canberra has enough brewers to accomodate two Home Brew Stores. Maybe I'll do the numbers, and see what comes from it.

I suspect that an online store may indeed be a better option.

I agree about Kaleen, however they are close by and convenient, when they ask if I need help, the standard response is "nah i'll be right".


----------



## Brewtus (3/5/08)

I visit both Col in Kambah and George's. Col has the best advice and range but is a bit exxy, George's is good if you know what you want, has a great range for 'kits and bits' or 'kit and can' brewing but don't expect in depth discussion or meaningful advice. Big W has a small range but cheap as chips (SFA advise of course).


----------



## Uncle Fester (3/5/08)

I won't shop where hops and yeast aren't refrigerated. (unless I am stuck for time)

Yes, BYOAH may be a dollar or 2 more expensive, but I choose to reclaim that with $10 worth of free advice, quality, fresh ingredients and maybe a lunchtime sample....

Most K&K brewers are looking beyond the can of goo and a brewblend #1 these days, and freshness is paramount to the end result.

I have tried a few unrefrigerated dry yeasts from Butts and Brew and have had two duds. Thankfully I had a US-05 in the fridge as a standby.

My 2c.

Fester :beer:


----------



## chemacky (5/5/08)

Do you have the address for this Georges place?

I'm currently working a temporary job in a car park in Phillip, and would love to go and have a gander after work some time. Thanks!


----------



## Brewtus (5/5/08)

In Dundas court in Phillip. It is on the eastern side ie the left when you come from the roundabout on Botany st/ Alltree court and the other street that goes up the middle of Phillip, The one Dundas court is off.


----------



## chemacky (8/5/08)

Excellent, thank you!

Does this place sell yeasts and hops and the like as well? Or just the kits?


----------



## samhighley (8/5/08)

Georges is also a good source of Morgans unhopped extracts, selling for $8.95 per 1.5kg tin. These are around $15-16 at BYOAH.


----------



## Brewtus (8/5/08)

Uncle Fester said:


> Yes, BYOAH may be a dollar or 2 more expensive,
> 
> Fester :beer:






Sammy said:


> Georges is also a good source of Morgans unhopped extracts, selling for $8.95 per 1.5kg tin. These are around $15-16 at BYOAH.



We can all make our own value judgment. When you start, free lessons and advice are great. Good advice is also needed as you move from one level to the next and free samples are a bonus, but what are they worth in $$$. 

I hope both stores have a healthy income and stay in business, that's why I go to both.


----------



## dr K (8/5/08)

George also has a great range of beers.
He and his son both homebrew but they are in the supply side of things rather than handing out advice, but then I guess I have never asked  
Colin at BYOAH has been around for years, he has a good range, is more than happy to give advice (excellent advice) but his prices have in todays world made him somewhat of a domocile of the late Cretaceous period.
Having said that though, if you are brand spanking new to brewing and want to try your hand at a kit then you will not find a better source in Canberra, much beyond that though and its a good idea to have multiple streams of information (online/BYOAH/Canberra Brewers) as you will have a more balanced concept of brewing rather than a single source.

K


----------



## Trough Lolly (8/5/08)

I bought my first brew setup from George (a Wander brew if I recall correctly) and then went to Colin to learn how to use it!!

Cheers,
Stout


----------



## tourist (8/5/08)

Trough Lolly said:


> I bought my first brew setup from George (a Wander brew if I recall correctly) and then went to Colin to learn how to use it!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Stout



He might charge a bit more to get your hands on them, but Colin has a great set of cans.....extract, that is.


----------



## Dicko ACT (8/5/08)

Brownie said:


> I've always thought about setting up a Brew Shop on the Northside, but I doubt that Canberra has enough brewers to accomodate two Home Brew Stores. Maybe I'll do the numbers, and see what comes from it.
> 
> I suspect that an online store may indeed be a better option.
> 
> I agree about Kaleen, however they are close by and convenient, when they ask if I need help, the standard response is "nah i'll be right".



There is definately scope mate...


----------



## Uncle Fester (9/5/08)

chemacky said:


> Excellent, thank you!
> 
> Does this place sell yeasts and hops and the like as well? Or just the kits?




Georges sells al of the usual suspect brands of Morgans aroma hops in T bags. They are not refrigerated though.

If you are looking for bittering amounts, then BYOAH is the only real commercial option in town. I have seen Safale and Saflager yeasts at Georges, but again, they are not refrigerated and I would personally prefer to pay a dollar and get a fresh US-05 from BYOAH instead.

Certainly BYOAH is the only option apart from Canberra Brewers bulk buys for liquid yeasts.

The internet is, however a beautiful thing and all of the sponsors will be able to help you out if you want to go that way.

As for the increased prices at BYOAH, some forget that this is Col's sole source of business. He doesn't have the luxury of adding a bit to the price of a slab of VB or a bottle of red to subsidise some kits and extract.

No affiliation, just a heap of thanks for the many times I have been lent a reference book or loaned a heater pad or whatever to get a brew off the ground as best as possible.


Fester


----------



## chemacky (10/5/08)

BYOAH is in Kambah isn't it?

Unfortunately this is a long way for me to go, and with out a car (well with out licence) it makes it quite difficult to get there. This would mean I have to take a day to do it, and really stock up, but I can rarely find the time.

As soon as I finish this temporary job in Phillip, it will be quite difficult to get to Georges also.


On to hops and yeasts being refrigerated...
When you buy over the internet, I assume they don't send it in refrigeration packaging, so does this compromise the freshness of the product? Or is it too short a time to affect it?


----------

